# FS: Flounder Gig & Light



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Built both for wading and never used. 

6’6” gig made from PVC with a wooden dowel inside for support and painted black with a brand new B & M Spear #4 three prong gig head. 

Light connects to a battery using clips. 

$40 for both 
(850)393-0826


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

Sent you a pm a few days ago


----------

